
Electronic Screen Syndrome - What Parents should know - Osiris30
https://kidslox.com/blog/electronic-screen-syndrome/
======
al2o3cr
Don't forget to also warn your kids about the dangers of... NOVELS!

[http://www.merrycoz.org/voices/NOVELS.xhtml](http://www.merrycoz.org/voices/NOVELS.xhtml)

